# taste of the wild vs chicken soup



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

taste of the wild-5lb= 15.99(cad)
chicken soup- 6lb= 13.99 (cad)

which would you guys get considering my dog is 11 pounds, 10 months old. Also l dont know if anyone has noticed, but for chicken soup light formula, the 1st ingredient isn't meat but is brown rice, while the normal adult formula is meat and the picture is of a golden retreiver instead, but dont know if that matters to take into consideration. 

Thanks for everyone's opinion in the matter


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

keljai said:


> Also l dont know if anyone has noticed, but for chicken soup light formula, the 1st ingredient isn't meat but is brown rice, while the normal adult formula is meat and the picture is of a golden retreiver instead


This is the case with most light foods, unfortunately. The picture doesn't matter.

Keep in mind, Taste of the Wild is grainfree. Chicken Soup is not. Taste of the Wild is a better quality food, in my opinion. For the price, you can't beat it. If it came in a light formula, I would use it.

My dogs did not do well on Chicken Soup, but every dog is different.


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

so you would say that the normal adult food is good/acceptable to give to my dog?


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

keljai said:


> so you would say that the normal adult food is good/acceptable to give to my dog?


I agree with the prior poster, if I had to chose of those two foods listed I feel TOTW is a better food to feed. Also, not sure if you are aware of this or not but Taste Of The Wild is an all life stages food so it is perfect for a puppy or an adult dog.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Taken from the Taste of the Wild website:

*Q. Can I feed this food to my large breed puppy?

A. Yes. All of the Taste of the Wild formulas meet the nutritional needs for growing puppies. Large breed puppies should be fed a little differently than small or medium breed puppies in order to control their growth rate. Overfeeding calories can lead to rapid growth, which puts stress on the developing bones and joints. It is important to keep your large breed puppy in lean body condition - ask your vet how to determine whether your puppy is lean or too heavy. You may have to adjust the feeding amount up or down from what is indicated on the package, the package just provides an estimate of the amount to feed and every puppy is a bit different.*


----------



## nikkilugi (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually just changed my dogs from Chicken Soup to Taste of the Wild (TOTW) yesterday. Neither of my dogs were very excited to eat their Chicken Soup food and it was a pain to have to keep either dog away from the other's food. The TOTW is much easier since I can feed the same food to both dogs and they really seem to *love* the taste so far. I know the novelty of a new food wears off so I will see how much they like it after a month or so, LOL.

BTW - I would have to wet Abby's (the puppy) food to get her to eat it and she would fuss and bark at it, etc. I didn't wet the TOTW and she scarfed it down at both of her feedings each day. My older dog Indy just wasn't eating much at all - only when he was starving I think, LOL. I put the TOTW in his bowl and he at all of it immediately at his first feeding which he wasn't doing with the Chicken Soup. Sometimes he didn't eat his Chicken Soup food at all for a day.


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

4lilmunchkins said:


> I agree with the prior poster, if I had to chose of those two foods listed I feel TOTW is a better food to feed. Also, not sure if you are aware of this or not but Taste Of The Wild is an all life stages food so it is perfect for a puppy or an adult dog.


Every (high end) large breed puppy formula I have found is lower calorie, and has less protein, and lower fat content than other formulas to control grown rate and prevent orthopedic diseases.

Its been shown that large breed puppies to better in the long term on lower protein diets when they are young to control grown and they just don't need grain free yet, I'm going to switch my dog to grain free when hes older but as a puppy it just has too much protein for him

IMO i'd rather go with a food designed for my puppy's size and stage in life than a "one size fits all" solution, especially when both cost the same.

I'm trusting solid gold with this, most other high end brands follow the same type of approach (it seems like the grain-free foods are the ones that depend on YOU to manage their intake and consumption rate, and not tailored to the breed type or stage in life at all.)


> High energy diets, like most puppy foods, can promote rapid growth in large breed puppies, which can play a role in the development of orthopedic diseases. WolfCub Large Breed Puppy Formula contains lower amounts of protein, fat, calories, and calcium than Hundchen Flocken Puppy Food to help control the growth process. Research shows that a Calcium level of 1.5% or less is the most suitable for a large breed puppy.


When hes done growing though, then i'll switch him to a grain free type of food, if reserach shows at that stage in his life its a better choice.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

I started Mojo (9.5 months and roughly 4.5 lbs) on CS for puppies and was happy with it although he did have larger and more frequent stools than on the Eukanuba he was on when we brought him home. From there we went to EVO which he loved, I was even happier with and his stools were tiny! We want to rotate so next (currently) came TOTW which we are also happy with. I think he preferred the CS to the TOTW but his stools are somewhat smaller and less frequent with TOTW (compared to CS). I prefer a grain free food so I'll take TOTW over CS, however CS is less expensive here so if money were an issue I wouldn't feel at all guilty going back to CS as even with the grains I feel it's a good food.


----------

